# Labeled pigeon



## i bird (Jun 14, 2010)

There is a pigeon on my balcony and it has ankle bracelets. All I can see on the white one is 2009. The other one is green. It moves away when I look at him through the window and puffs himself up. Now he's just sitting there under the table. I haven't tried to go out there to see if he flies away. What does it mean if there is a label on the bird? Are these kept as pets? What's the story?


----------



## i bird (Jun 14, 2010)

It looks like there is cu 2009 and below that something like ...milton cent. It could be Hamilton.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They could be pets or racing pigeons on a detour.. the band on the leg will not beable to be traced unless you can read the whole thing.. Im speaking of bands here in the US not sure where you are.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If he just stays there he may need some help. Maybe you could provide a little water in a small pot for him for starters? Put a pinch of salt and glucose or sugar in, too, and have it lukewarm rather than cold. See what he does.

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Are you in Canada? CU is the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union.

Here's a link if applicable:

http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com/CRPU Committees.aspx#

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

if it has bands on it, it is a lost bird but unless you capture it and know what the bands say there is no way to get it back to its owner , that is if they want it back ??


----------

